# K-9 shot by animal control officer



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

http://www.wate.com/story/14879529/...and-killed-in-campbell-county?redirected=true

From what I was able to find so far it seems that the dog escaped after it's kennel was knocked over, bit a neighbor, and was shot by animal control. One story I read quoted the handlers wife as saying that the kennel had not been moved by the storm, and in one a police official said that it had been knocked over. The injuries of the woman who was bit were described as punctures and she was treated and released. So, I am just wondering why the AC officer shot the dog? I might be able to understand this if the dog was mauling multiple kids on the playground but from what is in the story it just seems excessive. Anyone local to the event know anything more?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll have to ask around. That's the first I've heard of this. 

DFrost


----------



## Matthew Thurston (Jul 26, 2010)

Whatever happened, that really, really, sucks...:-(


----------

